# Pyramid Acres Marina And Campground



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

Some friends asked us to come to "the lake" with them this weekend and they gave us a phone number for this campground on Lake Egypt. There is no website that I can find so I was wondering if anyone had been there and what is it like? Thanks for any information.

Tina


----------

